# GTA 4 doesn't install on XPx64 sp2 !!!!!



## wildpredator (Jan 13, 2010)

i tried to install gta4 on windows xp x64 edition and the setup said i didn't have the right operating system. i followed the link and updated windows to sp2 (x64 edition) it still didn't work. help please! ray:ray:ray:


----------



## wildpredator (Jan 13, 2010)

well, i found one trick : i did this: start/run:regedit/ HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/system/current control set/control/windows/CSDversion and changed value from 200 to 300. i restarted comp and tried to install the game again. first appeared "rockstar games social club" installer. it installed. than the game installation wizard appeared. again it said i didn't have correct operating system. I thought it was because my windows is x64 edition, but i found people playing the game on windows XP x64. i dont know what the problem is.


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi;

Do you have the following installed?

Service Pack 2
.NET 3.5
Windows Media Encoder 9 Series x64 Edition - from http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...8D-7E37-4546-BF0B-1276959EE3EF&displaylang=en

These requirements for your OS are in the install readme.txt


----------



## wildpredator (Jan 13, 2010)

yes. i installed all of that but still it didn't work


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

Have a read of this epic thread, seems you're not alone...

http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=379063&st=60


----------

